# GTH2548



## Kevin E (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello, I have a husqurvana GTH2548 I’m having a very hard time trying to find a rear bagger that fits any suggestion. I already tried the one Lowe’s has as well.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Kevin. Atlas makes one for a 42-46" mower deck. Is the unit you have from Lowes too small for your 48" deck, or not just not picking up grass cuttings? Do you have high lift blades on your deck?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Other people have had similar experiences. I would contact Husqvarna at 1 (800) 487-5951 or here: https://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/contact/ 

Here's another possibility for you to think about.... I mounted a mulching kit (and gator blades) on my John Deere zero turn mower and it works quite well. Grass cuttings disappear. Leaves get ground into small pieces, and completely disappear after a few cuttings.


----------



## Kevin E (Feb 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Kevin. Atlas makes one for a 42-46" mower deck. Is the unit you have from Lowes too small for your 48" deck, or not just not picking up grass cuttings? Do you have high lift blades on your deck?


Yes the back piece that mounted behind the seat, the configuration didn’t add up.

Thanks for your help I did call a local lawn company and they was able to find the bag for me and now I’m getting ready to order off amazon. Thanks again !!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

My house came with a rider that had a non matching bagger added on. They aren't all that complex.


----------



## Kevin E (Feb 12, 2020)

Groo said:


> My house came with a rider that had a non matching bagger added on. They aren't all that complex.



Ok thanks I already found the bagger see via last comment.


----------

